# What ar signs of bunny depression and such after a death?



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, now I am in a new part in my life. A place that I never thought I would have to deal with for a long time. I never thought I would have to deal with a death of a bunny so soon. Angel has passed on after a horrible blockage. Her and Buddy Holly were bonded. They were such sweeties together, I couldn't believe it. This afternoon we put Angel to sleep. The evening is here and Buddy seems to be running around searching for something. He has always been really curious so it is hard to tell whether he is looking for his "wifey." What are some signs that I should be looking for in regards to bunny depression? Anything else I should be looking for? Also, what are some ways that I can comfort him? Will getting him another wife help him? Thanks for your help. 

Shannon


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 29, 2008)

Some bunnies need time before having another mate - others want another mate right away.

When Tiny died, Miss Bea had about 4 hours to be near him and grieve for him. Some may remember the video I shared of her sitting by him and grieving. At one point - she took food from their food bowl and carried it over in front of him - dropping it on the floor and nudging him to get him to eat. Of course, he had passed away.

When we removed his body from the office - she ran around all the cages picking fights with the other rabbits for about 2 hours. Then she went and hid somewhere. 

I honestly worried about her for a few days because she wasn't eating nearly as much - and she jumped into the rabbitry herself for a bit to be near other bunnies till I brought her back out and asked her to stay in the office with me and I started sitting on the floor and spending time with her and offering her treats. By the time we brought Zeus home (about 3 weeks later I think?)...Miss Bea was almost ready for a new mate - it took her about a week to bond with Zeus. (Their bond later broke).

I'd give your bunny some time to grieve - and I'd give you some time to grieve too. Perhaps go in and sit beside your bunny with some treats. Lay on the floor and see if your bunny will come to you and climb on you and spend time with you.

Perhaps the stability of having time with YOU will help.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Shannon 

My Perry and Pernod were very bonded. When we had to have him put to sleep, she saw him, and knew he was gone. She never really 'looked' for him, but did sit in the places where they would have been together, and although she ate, pooped etc normally, she had lost her 'spark'. 

She grieved for him for a long time. We put a picture of Perry next to her cage, and she lay by it and kissed it. After 2 months, we got her a friend (Shadow) because I thought she was lonely and needed another bunny. Wrong!! It wasn't another bunny she needed - it was Perry, and for 10 months, she hated Shadow and attacked him at every chance she could. They did eventually become friends, but it was never the relationship she had with Perry.

I guess it really depends on the rabbit. If Buddy Holly acts less like himself and continues looking for Angel, or his eating habits change, then he may need another friend, but I wouldn't rush it. How about giving him a stuffed toy (that is my Jester's best friend at the moment), or would bonding him to Oreo and Miley be an option?

Good luck, and again, I'm sorry about Angel.

Jan 

ps - Thanks to Tinys Mom for showing me this post.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes I think that bonding him with Oreo and Miley would be a great idea after he is finished grieving. Today Buddy has not been very social at all. He will sit in the red igloo (which he has never went into ever before) and stay there. I went to go and bet him and he grunted at me. He is tearing his newspaper. He is still eating but does not have the same spunk that he usually has. He is back to being a grumpy little bunny like when we first got him. I will probably spend some time with him on the floor and give him some space too. I am having a hard time with the fact that he is having a hard time and he is the one that lost his mate!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2008)

It does sound as if he is grieving and missing Angel, especially when he is sitting in his igloo. He may be wondering where she is, and blaming you for her not being there.

I know how difficult and sad it is to see them like this. I felt so bad for Pernod, and helpless too. I think bondng him to the others will do him some good.

Good luck and let us know how things get on

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 30, 2008)

I think that one of the hardest things about this - is that not only is your rabbit grieving - but you're grieving too - and it can be so hard to help them and meet their needs when you're also in such pain yourself.

Fortunately, Miss Bea and I were able to mutually comfort each other after a few days....and she'd sit on my lap and I'd talk to her about Tiny and say his name while she ate craisins and stuff. But it took time to get to that point and she would only come to me when she was really desperate for grooming....

I wish I could be more help - I think it makes the grieving harder on us when we have to watch a bonded bunny grieve for their mate....because its almost like we lost a piece of that bunny too...who they were before the death of their mate..


----------

